# Hydro Wizard DWC System



## Opencountry (Mar 16, 2007)

Killroy was here


----------



## Dada (Mar 16, 2007)

It looks like there are six spots for net pots, so it will hold six plants. But geeeezzzzz -- $125 for that? I built my own DWC for less than $50, and that includes the hydroton rocks, rockwool cubes, large bubbler with two 18" airwands, (those little stones are NOT big enough, plus they clog), and everything else except the bulb. I dunno how much those lights cost because I used regular CFLs (a bunch of them) and reflectors that I bought at Wal-Mart and Home Depot. The advantage to having numerous CFLs is that you can place them very close to each of your plants.


----------



## KADE (Mar 16, 2007)

Opencountry said:
			
		

> How many MJ plants do you think will fit in here? It comes with a very niffty CFL to boot.
> Click here to view


 
Man, I made 5 of those EXACT setups (without lighting) for under $100 canadian.

Walmart. 
$10.33 for a air pump.
$3 air line
$0.89 air stone
$3.99 10 gallon container.

then all u gotta do is get net pots... or.. just get some of those normal square flower pots... the ones w/ the 4 holes in the bottom... cut some square holes in the lid of the container.. BAM.. done...

fire some lights over em and ur growin mang.


----------



## Dada (Mar 16, 2007)

Opencountry said:
			
		

> Well thats a $70 bulb,I know it will hold six plant but will it hold six MJ plants until maturity?


 
I know that bulb is expensive, but I think you can get it cheaper than $70. What I was saying, though I guess I didn't actually say it, is that I think you will get better results with normal CFLs that are smaller because you can really arrange them around your plants wherever you need them. In hydro, the canopy can get really thick and I don't know how well one big CFL will do. I'd spend that money on 8 or 10 smaller CFLs and then the reflectors. Actually, I only used a couple of reflectors but then I used the clip-on part of them to clip the CFLs to a pole that I had mounted between the walls so I could get the lights exactly where I wanted them.

I think you can get 6 of them in that system, but it will be tight. If you start with 6 though, you might get a male or two which would bring you down to 4 or 5. If you really wanted 6, I'd get bigger than a 10 gallon reservoir. Get an 18 or something like that. My three babies are less than a week into flower and the 10 gallon reservoir is already nearly filled with roots. It is unbelievable. I don't know what is going to happen when they get bigger. I may have to transfer them into a larger res except I have no idea how I would get the roots apart. 

I started another thread because I was getting SO much growth that I was worried about them being too close together. However, folks gave me advice and calmed me down. If you want to look at that thread and see what the plants look like just a few days apart in a system that is very similar to what you are contemplating, here it is:

http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=10447


----------



## DLA (Mar 16, 2007)

Well that was the first hydro I ever tried...used it for about 1 month...then I spilled some water on it  and it grew up to be this.




Really don't waste your money.  Everything in that kit costs $45.00 total and still won't work...


----------

